# Another Polar blast and more snow



## Azriel (Feb 24, 2014)

This is getting really old even for us Northerners. I got a foot of new snow over night, and and another 7" predicted  over the next 24 hours. Temps are in the single digets above 0 right now, but falling over the day and tonight. I tried to get out to work today, but 3' drifts in the driveway, so I'm not getting off the mountain today. I should have gone into town over the weekend, I'm out of chicken feed, I do have oats and corn in the barn, so the chickens will have to eat that and the horses will have to make due with just hay. I'm glad we put out enough hay for the horses and cows on Sat to last them about a week.
I'm so ready for spring.


----------



## greybeard (Feb 24, 2014)

me too--ready for spring. No white stuff here this winter but sure has been cold and wet. Had 2 calves born here on a night it got down to 17degF and on wet ground but they made it ok. 

Temps have been in the 70s for about a week now, with a little sun and I am seeing lots of red wasps starting to buzz around, and the silver maples have tiny buds on them so spring won't be too far off, but we did have a big noisy thunderstorm come thru here a week and 1/2 ago.
Thunder in Feb=frost in April.


----------



## Azriel (Feb 24, 2014)

Frost in April is nothing new here, heck its snowed in June.


----------



## Dozclan12 (Mar 6, 2014)

That's what we worry about here Azreil..the buds on the fruit trees pop out, and then a frost.  Last year, we hardly had any apples, and no cherries at all!  I think most are ready for spring..but here, right now, we are having unusually warm weather for Feb. and first of March!  They are saying we are in for a very hot summer.  So, we complain about the cold winter, then we will be complaining about the heat, and having to watch our water usage.  That's desert living for you.  We needed more snow in our mountains this year and last, it's built up to be pretty low run off for this year.  Oh well, waiting for the spring anyway..love the beauty it brings.  And, I love hatching those baby chicks!


----------



## BrownSheep (Mar 6, 2014)

We haven't had the snow we needed this year. It was abnormally cold though.
We've been bouncing around in 50s this week it's been heaven.


----------



## hilarie (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm with ya all. March in Connecticut, and it's still often in single digits.  The chicks I ordered (and the ones I'm incubating) may be raised in the bathroom...  I'm sick of winter, I'm sick of complaining about winter, and I'm sick of all my coworkers complaining about winter.  I told a colleague yesterday I was just going to refer to my usual winter rant by a code number from now on:  "47".  Just say it and get it over with.  Comforting myself with the thought that my first doe kids in about a month; God, I hope it's warmer by then!


----------



## GLENMAR (Mar 6, 2014)

Make it stop!!! Where's spring.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 6, 2014)

THIS IS THE SOUTH!!! Two days ago we had an ICE STORM!!!  It was 70* right before that. Everything was coated in ice, we are all a bunch of idiots  when it comes to driving on ice/snow. The wreckers do a good business, followed by the body shops. Today it was back to T-shirt warm sunny day.


----------



## GLENMAR (Mar 6, 2014)

I know it's supposed to be in the 60s here this weekend. I can't wait. We still have some snow on the ground. I HAVE to drive to work in the stuff because I work in a hospital lab. I hate driving in snow and ice.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 6, 2014)

We have had snow twice and ice twice. That probably is a laugh to ya'll, but for this area, we might get snow maybe once every 5-10 years or so. To have FOUR ice/snow events in one winter is unheard of!


----------



## Dozclan12 (Mar 6, 2014)

Baymule..know what you mean.  I used to live in Florida, so GA. being right next to it..doesn't usually get the snow and ice either.  We have a son that is going to be there until Oct.  I told him that they sure made a big deal over a little bit of snow, and that he should be used to it.  He comes back with, noo..you have no idea with how bad this is. You can literally
snap a tree branch like a nothing.  The ice is so bad, there is no way you can drive on it..obviously..after what we saw on the news with that back up in Atalanta.  Guess it was a lot worse than I was thinking..plus, power outage for long periods of time.  What's up with the our weather..all across our country?


----------



## hilarie (Mar 8, 2014)

Although I dont love driving in the stuff, thru many years of practice I'm good at it. What I hate is trying to get my biggest goat, Melba, to walk across the ice into the milk room.  All the king"s horses and all the king's men can't make this 180 lb girl go where she doesn't want to. (visual: me piggy-backing Melba across the ice, which hasn't happened yet, but it might.)  My mother, raised in Savannah, said when we lived in Michigan that she was going to throw a snow shovel over her shoulder and start walking south.  First one to ask her "what'chall got there?" was where she was chucking it and settling down.  Mind you, this year that wouldn't have worked anywhere in the continental U.S.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 9, 2014)

It would work here, I don't know what a snow shovel is. We got snow, don't mean we know what to do with the durn stuff.....


----------



## greybeard (Mar 9, 2014)

We have had an abnormal winter here in East Texas as well. A very WET winter, and temps lower than normal. Nothing like up north, but the effects are going to be lingering into summer. If we have a very wet spring too, there are places on my property I will not be able to traverse on anything other than the tractors, and even then, will have to be careful not to break thru the surface. Yes, we too had an ice storm last week--power was out for 2 days. 
These warm spells, then more hard frosts is hard on my pastures--they grow a little, green up, then frost knocks the forage back to brown. My ryegrass should be almost knee high by now but is not. Haven't seen a bit of bahia or bermuda grass green yet. It's a good thing there was an over abundance of hay last year--I'm still feeding hay, and have already fed more hay per animal than any other winter in memory. 
Calving season has begun, there are 5 on the ground already and more on the way--sure would be nice for them to hit the ground dry and warm. 

The snowfall up thru the midwest and into Canada has a potential to be problematic once thaw arrives--for the Mississippi River valley, both upper and lower. It won't affect me, but if rains come the same time with snow melt, flooding is almost a given on the big river. Hydrologists with US Army Corps of Engineers monitor both snow and rain when forecasting flood levels on the Miss, Ohio, and Missouri River basins. Going to be an "interesting" spring I'm afraid.


----------

